# Radiant Heat



## craigroyse (Jul 20, 2011)

I've been going nuts trying to find something about Radiant Heat so please help me! I want to attend a school on Radiant Heat maybe a 1 or 2 week course. The only thing I have really found was taco-hvac.com and they offer I course what I'm looking for but it's in Rhode Island. I don't want to travel that far. I'm from Kansas. Is there any other courses worth going to to teach you almost everything about radiant heat more on the residential side of it? THANKS!!!


----------



## craigroyse (Jul 20, 2011)

bump


----------

